# Westminster Shorter Catechism Songs



## VirginiaHuguenot

There are a variety of places where you can listen to selections from the Westminster Shorter Catechism set to music. Here are a few including some by Bruce Benedict on YouTube:

The Westminster Shorter Catechism Singing Project

ReformedMusic.com

Bruce Benedict: The Shorter Catechism Vol. 1

[video=youtube;IGb4k7qu69A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGb4k7qu69A[/video]

[video=youtube;BTFbgjPgnIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTFbgjPgnIw[/video]

[video=youtube;FtooK2v3_qU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtooK2v3_qU[/video]

[video=youtube;MknLnk9vFUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MknLnk9vFUs[/video]

[video=youtube;FGsCUUmtNZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGsCUUmtNZg[/video]

[video=youtube;wCIVpsxH888]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCIVpsxH888[/video]

[video=youtube;7SwwGZfC8OA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SwwGZfC8OA[/video]

[video=youtube;y4QYnV0Ly38]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4QYnV0Ly38[/video]


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I've heard the folksy versions before and really like them. I wish he had the whole WSC done.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

SemperFideles said:


> I've heard the folksy versions before and really like them. I wish he had the whole WSC done.



Me too!


----------



## goretorade

I went to the church where Bruce was the music and arts director before he left for London with his wife. Redeemer Indy has a really sweet cd with music Bruce wrote for worship.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I just want to reiterate how great something like singing is for kids if you have children. We sing the Psalms every night with our kids. Last night I heard my daughter (3) singing to herself: "You are my shield a gwowy Lord, you lifted up my head...."

At least the folksy songs get up to the thirties and that's better than nothing.


----------



## Richard King

I bought the Bruce Benedict CD from CDbaby and it is excellent. Thanks Andrew for the tip.


----------



## 3John2

Is there is cd available with these?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

3John2 said:


> Is there is cd available with these?



Just click on the last two links in my OP. Blessings!


----------



## Cardiphonia

Hello all,
thanks for the shorter catechism cd shout out. The 2nd CD is in the works which will feature the questions on the Sacraments and the Lord's Prayer. 
bruce
cardiphonia music
Cardiphonia


----------



## Stephen

Thanks for the information. The tunes are very easy to pick up and I found myself singing over and over to the questions. This is a great resource for memorization in home study or a catechism class. My only concern is if it violates the RPW.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Classical Free: Westminster Catechism to Music


----------



## Pergamum

Very cool!



Ha, yes we can recite the WSC but don't you dare sing it!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Thomas Doolittle, _The Prefatory Catechism Enlarged_:



> For if thofe that cannot read, can learn a Ballad, or a merry Song, by hearing it often faid, may they not alfo fo learn their Catechifm if they will? _Yes_.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Man, did Mr. Doolittle run that through a fpell checker?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Semper Fidelis said:


> Man, did Mr. Doolittle run that through a fpell checker?



Yef. It was a prototype, however, which fometimes crafhes when one attempts converfions to modern difcuffion forum parlance.


----------



## Semper Fidelis




----------



## JohnGill

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Thomas Doolittle, _The Prefatory Catechism Enlarged_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For if thofe that cannot read, can learn a Ballad, or a merry Song, by hearing it often faid, may they not alfo fo learn their Catechifm if they will? _Yes_.
Click to expand...


Thanking you on this post because it wouldn't let me thank the first post. On a different note, when are you going to start your own search engine website on Reformed issues? 

To the moderators: can we have an Ask Andrew forum?

Thanks for all the posts. They've been very encouraging!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Crown & Covenant now sells a cd by Tim and Lori McCracken which contains the Westminster Shorter Catechism 1-20 set to music. 

Sing the Westminster Shorter Catechism, Q 1-20


----------



## MamaArcher

here are some...

West. Shorter Cat. Songs Collection-Veritas Press, Inc.


----------



## he beholds

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Crown & Covenant now sells a cd by Tim and Lori McCracken which contains the Westminster Shorter Catechism 1-20 set to music.
> 
> Sing the Westminster Shorter Catechism, Q 1-20





MamaArcher said:


> here are some...
> 
> West. Shorter Cat. Songs Collection-Veritas Press, Inc.



Any recommendations on either of these? We were looking at both recently. We would go with the C&C McCracken ones, but they only have first 20 q's.
Thanks.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> ReformedMusic.com





MamaArcher said:


> here are some...
> 
> West. Shorter Cat. Songs Collection-Veritas Press, Inc.



The Veritas Press link is for the same set as Holly Dutton's Reformed Music.com which I referenced earlier. 



he beholds said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crown & Covenant now sells a cd by Tim and Lori McCracken which contains the Westminster Shorter Catechism 1-20 set to music.
> 
> Sing the Westminster Shorter Catechism, Q 1-20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaArcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> here are some...
> 
> West. Shorter Cat. Songs Collection-Veritas Press, Inc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any recommendations on either of these? We were looking at both recently. We would go with the C&C McCracken ones, but they only have first 20 q's.
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


I think it is great to get the whole set. I have not been able to compare these yet. We have another cd by Tim and Lori (Tim's father is my former pastor) and they have beautiful voices. 

There are a lot of selections to choose from, which is kind of a good thing!


----------



## MamaArcher

> The Veritas Press link is for the same set as Holly Dutton's Reformed Music.com which I referenced earlier.



sorry to duplicate..I have not heard these personally but from experience Veritas Press has some great resources, these are on our list to purchase.


----------

